# Airport to Bonnet Creek - best options?



## DeniseM (Feb 20, 2013)

In the spring, I will be at Bonnet Creek with my son w/Autism for about 10 days.  I will not be renting a car (don't want to) so what is my best option for transportation from the airport to Bonnet Creek and back?

Best = dependable, efficient, and economical, not your favorite limo service.  

BTW - I exchanged for 2 weeks at Bonnet Creek back to back, which allowed me to cherry-pick the cheapest airfare at each end and come up with a 10 days stay.  Hopefully, I won't have trouble checking in a few days late - I will call them, FAX them, and email them in advance!  

Thanks!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 20, 2013)

How many are there of you?  Easiest way is to just grab a cab, shuttle is not worth waiting for if there is more than 2 of you, IMO.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 20, 2013)

Just my son and I - do you have any idea how much a cab is?

And how about the best option to order groceries?

No, I really don't want to drive - my son can't read maps, and at times he needs my undivided attention, so it's better not to drive.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 20, 2013)

Denise,
  I suggest Mears Transportation. They have a shuttle van and cabs.

https://secure.mearstransportation.com/ShutSedan.asp?TransType=Shuttle


  Best,
  B


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you Jeanne!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 20, 2013)

You're welcome. I have taken them before and all went well. They are at MCO and you can find them there. Make reservations and they will explain the process to you. Very easy.

They pick up several passengers and will announce the order of stops.

I think they might have a trip to the local Publix, but am not sure about this. Will check and report back.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 20, 2013)

Denise,
  This may/may not be helpful:

http://www.orlandoairports.net/transport/local_transport.htm


You could take a Lynx bus and then pick up the Bonnet Creek Shuttle at Disney. This is very inexpensive.

I took a Lynx bus from the airport (returned my car) to the Orlando Amtrak station. It was fine.

http://www.golynx.com/






=


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 20, 2013)

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Travel-g...a:Bus.Services.From.To.Walt.Disney.World.html


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow! - thanks again!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 20, 2013)

This simplies some of Lynx's services. You can get to other parks.

I don't mind taking the bus as it lets me sightsee safely.


http://www.orlando-how-to.com/lynx.php


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks again - I'm saving all of this in a file for our trip.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 20, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Wow! - thanks again!



The greatest thing about TUG is TUGgers!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 20, 2013)

I find it all depends on where you travel from.  If you have a long flight and it is late enough, that I personally just want to get where I am going.  

If it earlier in the day than the transportation options are available.  It is a cost vs time.  Some time they don't work out for my tastes.

I have rented a car for the day, drive from the AP, get groceries and what ever errands I need then return the car 24 hours later.  There are a couple of car rental office near downtown disney.  So you can drop the car and pick up transportation back.


----------



## brigian (Feb 22, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> In the spring, I will be at Bonnet Creek with my son w/Autism for about 10 days.  I will not be renting a car (don't want to) so what is my best option for transportation from the airport to Bonnet Creek and back?
> 
> Best = dependable, efficient, and economical, not your favorite limo service.
> 
> ...



Unless you have no license I couldn't imagine not renting a car, not just for convenience of getting back and forth to airport and shopping etc but it's even cheaper even if you just use it for that and let it sit there all week. we were at BC in January and paid $12/day for a car, less than $90 for the week and that was the mid size, economy as even cheaper.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 22, 2013)

Working within Denise's specific needs here :

" _ I will not be renting a car (don't want to) so what is my best option for transportation from the airport to Bonnet Creek and back?_" 

 and

 "_No, I really don't want to drive - my son can't read maps, and at times he needs my undivided attention, so it's better not to drive."_



  I had a similar experience once and although the convenience of a car would've been so much easier, it just would not work due to circumstances.
 The shuttle and bus did just fine with some extra effort.





-


----------



## brigian (Feb 22, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Working within Denise's specific needs here :
> 
> " _ I will not be renting a car (don't want to) so what is my best option for transportation from the airport to Bonnet Creek and back?_"
> 
> ...




  Sorry , missed that reply.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 22, 2013)

brigian said:


> Sorry , missed that reply.



  That's an easy miss and understandable as we want to help our fellow Tugger out here by smoothing and simplifying the way for her.


----------



## PlasWinder (Feb 22, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Denise,
> This may/may not be helpful:
> 
> http://www.orlandoairports.net/transport/local_transport.htm
> ...




I would advise against this.  Since Bonnet Creek is now going to be charging for use of the shuttles, it's unclear how they plan to implement it, (wristbands, tickets, etc)

I would be afraid that you might get stuck at Disney.  (There are worse places to be stuck, for sure!)  I also don't know how these shuttles would feel about luggage, especially if the bus is loaded with guests.

If it were me, I would go with the Mear's shuttle.  I used to use them years ago, before Magical Express and they were very reliable and not all that expensive.  Then if you need a grocery trip, just take the shorter cab ride to the grocer of your choice.  There are many in that area!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes, as I posted, _Mears_ first, but always have a fall back plan.  A few years ago there was a by strike Mears' drivers ( or similar work action), so good to have a _Plan B. _
There are cabs at Downtown Disney, too.

It couldn't hurt.


----------



## PlasWinder (Feb 22, 2013)

Yeah, I'm with you on having a backup plan, but wrangling luggage and a special needs child at DTD or one of the parks, while trying to find a shuttle bus that probably won't let you on because you haven't checked in yet is a recipe for disaster, in my opinion.

In the off chance that Mear's is on strike again, I would opt for a cab, whatever the price. YMMV


----------



## bnoble (Feb 23, 2013)

I would spring for a town car. The driver will help you with luggage, freeing you to pay more attention to your son. I can't recommend one personally, but MouseSavers recommends Happy Limo

http://www.mousesavers.com/transpor...-limo-and-van-transfers-for-disney-vacations/


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 24, 2013)

We use
http://www.fltours.com when we stay at a MK resort as DME is really slow on that route.


----------



## amycurl (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow--that Happy Limo with the Mousesavers discount code is a great deal. We spent *heaps* for the Mears shuttle to/from Disney's Swan a few years ago for three people. We were only there for three nights, and didn't want the hassle of renting a car (esp. since we were staying on Disney property.) I was really disappointed with the service and cost...just seemed really expensive for what you got. $125 rd/tp for a town car would be *so* much better; definitely going this route if we stay on-property or Bonnet Creek in the future.


----------



## JudyS (Feb 24, 2013)

PlasWinder said:


> ...but wrangling luggage and a special needs child at DTD or one of the parks, while trying to find a shuttle bus that probably won't let you on because you haven't checked in yet is a recipe for disaster, in my opinion...


I agree with this. If driving a car is a problem, taking mass transit will be worse. 




bnoble said:


> I would spring for a town car. The driver will help you with luggage, freeing you to pay more attention to your son. I can't recommend one personally, but MouseSavers recommends Happy Limo
> 
> http://www.mousesavers.com/transpor...-limo-and-van-transfers-for-disney-vacations/


I was going to make exactly the same suggestion that Brian did. I used a town car service once -- whichever one Mousesavers was recommending at the time -- and was very happy with it. 

Some of the town car services include a free 30-minute grocery stop. However, if shopping with your son will be a problem, then I recommend www.wegoshop.com  I have used them multiple times and have been very pleased with them.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 24, 2013)

Good tip.  I have also ordered from a shopping service, though I've used Garden Grocer in the past---sometimes, even when I have my own rental car.  Depends on how hectic I expect my arrival day to be.

https://www.gardengrocer.com/


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 24, 2013)

bnoble said:


> Good tip.  I have also ordered from a shopping service, though I've used Garden Grocer in the past---sometimes, even when I have my own rental car.  Depends on how hectic I expect my arrival day to be.
> 
> https://www.gardengrocer.com/


I used garden grocer as well and then just 'filled in' with what was available at the resort mini-mart.
Sounds like a fun mother-son trip for the two of you!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 24, 2013)

My son and I are comfortable using shuttles - we have made 3 trips to Disneyland (Anaheim) using the same method. We will each only have one piece of carry-on luggage, so handling luggage isn't a problem.  

We will definitely not be renting a car, which is why I asked about the other options - thanks for the wealth of info.!


----------



## JudyS (Feb 24, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> My son and I are comfortable using shuttles - we have made 3 trips to Disneyland (Anaheim) using the same method. We will each only have one piece of carry-on luggage, so handling luggage isn't a problem.  ...


I just want to clarify that when I suggested avoiding mass transit, I mean avoiding Lynx (Orlando's public bus system), not avoiding the Bonnet Creek shuttle or the Mears airport shuttle. 

Even if Lynx has a stop for Bonnet Creek (and I don't think there is one), it will be on a major road, not on the resort property, so it would be quite a hike to the front desk. Plus, when public transit gets crowded, it just can't handle luggage of any kind. Back in my college days, I had people get openly hostile when I tried to bring luggage on a subway or bus.


----------

